# my new homer squabs !!!I think white one is recessive!!!



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

How cute are they!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh thems cute!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

white homers squabs from ash homer parents are rare


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Cute! It is more than likely recessive white.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures! What colors are the parents?


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

avian said:


> white homers squabs from ash homer parents are rare


not if parent or grandparent were white


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*Updating its latest pic....50 days old*


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

...........!!!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

And the other one how it turn out to look after 50 dias?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

The other one is even more interesting,its has a small crown in its head.....none of the parents have this...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lovely bird! 

Is there a reason why they are not banded?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks friend ,i am not a professional pigeon racer or fancier,i am a doctor by profession.i just keep them,bcoz of my love and interest in them.i have just a few birds,just around 14 of them...In this part of the world,pigeon racing is not that popular,people here keep them just bcoz of their interest in them ...so banding is usually not done here,since we dont race them !!!


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*Homer squabs*

Does the blue bar have a small crest? It kind of looks like it in both pictures.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Cute birds!  Crest is recessive, so it has been hiding until now.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

What collor are there parents?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i will upload the parents pics soon...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Their parents....they are excellent parents,especially the male one...!!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

The young one doesn't even have a dot of another color,its pure white....!!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

becege said:


> Does the blue bar have a small crest? It kind of looks like it in both pictures.



Yeah,it has one ...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think your birds are homers. They look more like tipplers? Nice colors though....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I don't think your birds are homers. They look more like tipplers? Nice colors though....


yeah,they are not homers...when i startd this thread,i was beleivng that they were homers,then aftr talkng to many members here,i came to know that homers are all together a different breed.They were also sayng that these are probably tipplers...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Updating pics...
This guy loves to fly around ,but likes to be alone...
Enjoying the rain....after a bath...


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

cute pigeons!
I keep Doves, and I use closed bands - its good to be able to tell whom is who, and know exactly the year they were hatched, no guessing about age.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

.....!!!


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

I know this post is kind of old, but I just wanted to say - Boneyrajan.k, you have a beautiful surrounding area! I love the look of all that tropical foliage! You are quite lucky to be established in such a region.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I googled Kerala and wow! What a beautiful place! Reminds me what a wonderful world we live in.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah...... Kerala's other name is 'gods own country '


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would agree!


----------

